# Timing Belt Tensioner Bolt Hole Stripped



## John Zeigler (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a 2001.5 Passat with the 30v V6 engine. When we bought the car two years ago, they told us that it had a new timing belt (doh, should not have believed the stealership) Anyway, a few weeks ago, the engine just died while on the freeway doing 80 and we had to have the car towed home. I figured that the timing belt either broke or slipped. I bought an Ultimate timing belt kit from ECS hoping for the best. Upon opening the front end, I found that the belt was still intact but had slipped... I fear that I will have to replace both heads still, but I figure that I may as well get everything lined up properly to see if there is any cylinder pressure and hopefully it will start right up. 

However, when removing the old timing belt tensioner pulley (The old one had a dent it it - How did this thing run as long as it did I do not know), the bolt was really stiff and it had apparently been cross threaded. I cannot put in the new pulley as the bolt just slides in the first 1/4" or so and barely grabs threads at the end. So, obviously this is a NO GO situation. 

Questions ... 

Is it safe to drill this hole out and put in a HeliCoil repair, or would this be inviting disaster. 

Where can I purchase a new or used Front Oil Seal Housing to replace the one I have if repairing the existing housing would be a foolish option. 

My next questions ... 

If I have to repair / replace the heads, could anyone recommend a good online source for purchasing stock heads. This is a family car, not a hot rod (That is my other Passat). Has anyone had any dealings with Clearwater or Odessa Cylinder Heads in Clearwater Florida. They have the heads I would need listed on Ebay. I am not sold on them, they are just the only ones I have found at a decent price so far. Of if anyone knows of a trustworthy head shop in the SLC Utah area that would not charge $1500 each head, please let me know. 

Thank you very much


----------

